# halloween themed songs please?



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

This year instead of creepy sounds and haunting music I'm wanting to play halloween themed songs. Heres what I've got so far...
1: Ghost Busters theme
2: Monster Mash
3: Grim grinning ghosts
4: Haunted House
5: This is halloween


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't forget Bad Moon Rising and Out A Spell On You. Friend Of The Devil is also Very Good. Don't Fear the Reaper Is another one that is really good.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't forget Bad Moon Rising and Put A Spell On You. Friend Of The Devil is also Very Good. Don't Fear the Reaper Is another one that is really good.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Some of these are more "cutesy"

Thriller
I Want Candy
Purple People Eater
Time Warp
Adams Family


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Half the Oingo Boingo catalog would be pretty good music for a Halloween party.

"Dead Man's Party" anyone?


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

Try this link for more ideas.
http://www.rhapsody.com/playlistcentral/playlistdetail?playlistId=ply.12120119
I know I have another link somewhere but can't seem to find it.
Ok, found it....
http://www.popculturemadness.com/Music/Halloween-Music.html
Hope some of the songs listed helps.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks! those are great!!!!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

The beetlejuice them song
28 days later theme
28 weeks later theme
Resident Evil Main theme by Marilyn Manson

All of these songs are instrumental and are on my ipod. I listen to this music when i do anything with my halloween props (building, painting, designing). It just gets me in such a good mood.


----------



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

B52s monster in my pants is a good funny song that we play each year

The lyrics are very funny and its a good up tempo tune . Heres a quick version on youtube the full song is a lot longer

[nomedia="http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=gpgWw1g-PD0"]301 Moved Permanently[/nomedia]


----------



## chartreuse chaos (Aug 10, 2008)

Edgar Winter - Frankenstein, AC/DC - Hell's Bells & several others, anything from Midnight Syndicate, Phantom of the Opera (look for the techno version), Night on Bald Mountain - Mussugorsky (sp?), Sweet - Ballroom Blitz, The Eagles - Hotel California, Rocky Horror Picture Show, Cream - Black Room, House of the Rising Sun, The Doors - Riders on the Storm, anything from Bass from the Crypt, Tubular Bells (Exorcist theme)


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

k, I've got enough now! thanks y'all!!!!


----------

